# UK yarn shops



## Blackrosetea (May 25, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!
My daughter is living in London for 2yrs and I am hoping she can visit some interesting yarn shops for me. Any suggestions from the UK knitting friends?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

Nearly all the large Department Stores have yarn departments but stock standard rather tan "interesting". Ask your daughter to browse the Yellow Pages telephone book where she may find contacts for the smaller dealers, who may stock what you are looking for. And there are many knitting magazines, the advertisements therein may help. Really specialist spinners or stockists don't usually have shops in UK but work from studios and workshops and sell on line.


----------



## indiangirl (Oct 31, 2011)

I think your daughter could look for a John Lewis store and there she would find a pretty good stock of yarn . Atleast , thats what i found when i was in the uk last year .
Happy New Year !


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have just put "London Yarn Stores" in my search box. I found a site called "Spitting Yarns" that lists all London yarn stores. The first few on the list sound amazing, take a look.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Blackrostea Suggest to your daughter to pay a visit south east Kent ...Dover lovely yarn shop ...Folkestone 2 yarn shops.....Canterbury 2 yarn shops. Staff in all these shops are very helpful all experienced.


----------



## mrsknitssocks (Jan 3, 2012)

My daughter & son-in-law recently returned from the UK. They brought back wool from Trefriw woolen mills, North Wales (www.t-w-m.co.uk) It is a working mill. Very cool.


----------



## imabrummie (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't know if your daughter wishes to travel outside the London area but there is a wonderful yarn shop in Warwick called Warwick Wools. If she uses public transit she could take the train to Birmingham and then another train to Warwick. There is a castle there which she could visit and the shop is in the town center. Whenever I make the trip from here in Sacramento, California, to visit my daughter in Birmingham, a visit to Warwick and the yarn shop is always on the agenda.


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

If you wouldn't mind including Bradford, there is a great yarn outlet there called Texere on Barkerend Road within a bit of a walk from the train and bus station. I find some way to get there every time we go to England. While I check out the yarn, my husband goes to the Museum of Photography.


----------



## Blackrosetea (May 25, 2011)

Great thanks so much!


----------



## Blackrosetea (May 25, 2011)

Excellent! thanks so much.


----------



## Blackrosetea (May 25, 2011)

Thank you , very helpful...........and resourceful!


----------



## Blackrosetea (May 25, 2011)

Sounds great! I'm jealous!


----------



## Blackrosetea (May 25, 2011)

My daughter is going to Wales next week, this is very timely information. Thank you!


----------



## Blackrosetea (May 25, 2011)

Warwick Wools sounds AMAZING!
thanks so much.


----------



## Blackrosetea (May 25, 2011)

Great info, really appreciate it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Try this place. I use it on line, but they do have a shop in their house. It's a lovely place to visit- I have been.
http://www.knittingwoolandyarnshop.co.uk/shop/about


----------



## Blackrosetea (May 25, 2011)

Thank you, Sounds delightful! I appreciate the personal recommendation.


----------



## Blackrosetea (May 25, 2011)

Terrific, thanks so much for this information.
Personal recommendation is highly regarded.


----------

